# Armed robbery fail



## Alex (1/10/14)




----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

vid no longer available to view


----------



## Alex (2/10/14)

Riaz said:


> vid no longer available to view


 
Changed the link from FB to youtube


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

Alex said:


> Changed the link from FB to youtube


thanks

and LOL for how they scroet out of that house

Reactions: Like 1


----------

